# Zymol Concours / Swissvax BOS



## Chris200100 (Jun 1, 2008)

I'm thinking of getting either Zymol or Swissvax wax kit with either Zymol's Concours wax or Swissvax BOS wax.

I would like to have some feed back from owners of these waxes on how they find them and if any of you have both of them how do they compare.

Thanks in advance for your time to answer my enquiry.


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Oh definately the Zymol 

Not because im selling the Zymol Concours kit on here :lol:


----------



## daz4311 (Oct 13, 2007)

bos and you will never try anything else and SSSOOOO easy to use


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Zymol ftw :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## buff not enuf (Sep 29, 2008)

:thumb:What about Zymol Glasur.


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

Glasur's a good shout, better durability, less money, and a million points to you if you can spot a difference in looks


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

I've found BoS to be far easier to use than Concours, marginally better durability from Concours but I'm currently working my way through a pot of Glasur which is easier to use than Concours & as above it's cheaper & offers better durability than both BoS & Concours along with no difference in looks.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Maybe glasur and Bos easier to use than concourse and they have better smell than concours . zymol glasur very nice wax But IMHO zymol conocurs bring better shine better durability . glasur work better than concours on light color.


----------



## Rich (Oct 26, 2005)

I have both on my shelf here and the BOS seems to come off the shelf more often just because it is easier to use. Both look really good in there appearance though.


----------



## bryand (Jan 14, 2007)

I'm now using RaceGlaze 55 instead of BoS. I find it better looking, lasts just as long and half the price. Maybe a tad more difficult to apply, but honestly not much in it.


----------



## supercharged (Feb 1, 2008)

BOS gets my vote, as I love SV waxes for super easy application...


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

bryand said:


> I'm now using RaceGlaze 55 instead of BoS. I find it better looking, lasts just as long and half the price. Maybe a tad more difficult to apply, but honestly not much in it.


IMHO Swissvax Best of Show good wax but the result of Raceglaze55 better by far !


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

I use both Concours & BOS, last year I went through 4 pots of the SV wax and 1 of Concours, for me the simplicity of the BOS application is a big plus, can be applied in the sun or shade, I often apply to the entire vehicle and allow to cure whilst I then carry on with the other protection jobs etc..
Both are excellent waxes and offer similar durability and finish, the application being the main difference.


----------



## Chris200100 (Jun 1, 2008)

Thanks for all you opinions.

Seems they are more or less the same apart from BOS being easier to use, However my wife has told me she has bought one of them but not sure which one as she won't tell me as a gift for our anniversary next week.

Again thanks for your help.


----------



## jimbo13 (Jan 26, 2010)

Since being introduced to Zymol products about ten years ago, I have used : Carbon, Titanium, Concours, Ital, Destiny, Atlantique. Of these, I think Titanium gives the overall best result in terms of depth of shine and durability. It is good to apply, and smells fantastic. My personal view is that there is little - if anything - to be gained from using waxes above that price level. The laws of diminishing returns come into play.Having said that, I will probably try Best Of Show one day.
I think the question "Which is the best wax?" is one that can never be answered, and will continue to be asked on this forum ad infinitum!


----------



## Toolman (Nov 17, 2007)

Having tried out as many waxes as I could possibly get my hands on, the one wax I keep returning to when I have a critical job on hand is Swissvax BoS...have not yet warmed to SN, RG55, Z Concours to name a few in it's price range. Ease of use & consistent good results over variety of colours ranks highly to me which is why I'm into my 6th tub just in the past 24 months alone. I just couldn't recommend it highly enough...tho I've recently got a lot of joy from my tub of Blackfire Midnight Sun Carnauba wax :thumb:


----------



## Toolman (Nov 17, 2007)

MAXI-MILAN said:


> IMHO Swissvax Best of Show good wax but the result of Raceglaze55 better by far !


I got the complete opposite results...to me RG55 is a pain to apply and remove (I have went through 3 tubs of RG55 trying to love it but I don't, application wise...plus it stains all my applicator pads) and the results is just a shade below BoS, tho RG55 is significantly cheaper and is a pretty good wax in it's own right!


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

I tried Zymol Concours once and found it difficult to remove, well in comparisson to BOS, but that might have be my method of application.....as i have heard others find it very easy ? ? ?

All Swissvax waxes benefit from easy application....and not matter how long you leave it still removes very simply.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Toolman said:


> I got the complete opposite results...to me RG55 is a pain to apply and remove (I have went through 3 tubs of RG55 trying to love it but I don't, application wise...plus it stains all my applicator pads) and the results is just a shade below BoS, tho RG55 is significantly cheaper and is a pretty good wax in it's own right!


About RG55 you can apply very thin and wipe after 2 min with out any proplem , no need more time to dry . swissvax bos very easy to use this big advantage :thumb:


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Used them both and only BOS for me nowerdays. Just seems the Swiss pip Zymol at the final hurdle on looks and ease of use.


----------

